# Took pictures on our hike today



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Needless to say, 99% of them didn't turn out...haha. But I did my best to edit them, and some turned out fantastic! So I thought I'd share. By the way, these are in no particular order, because after editing them, I named them so I have an idea of what they are without having to look to see. XP I will try to put them in a decent order, though. haha.

This is where we were walking, up in the hills by my house. Same place I almost got shot in. haha.









































This is where we walked to, which is normally another fifteen minute drive on the freeway past my exit! Made it up here in about forty-five minutes of stop and go hiking. haha.











And now the dogs!










Even though it was grainy, I had to get in for a closer one on this shot










It cracks me up every time.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

She's so pertty!











And..and...OH MY DOG! SHE'S COMING WHEN CALLED?! I actually only intended her to look at me. haha. Never expected her to actually turn around and run right over to me.































Loved this shot. Another one that cracks me up.





















Soooo not a happy dog!


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Thought this one was a neat shot.











This is our kingdom!































Love, love, LOVE this one.





















And then back at my parents' house. haha. Such a cute expression.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Weren't you scared being out there with those wild wolves!?!??! :becky:

They look like they're having such a great time. Them AND their fluffy butts!  

Very nice scenery. Your pictures look really great!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Those are some amazing pictures!! Amaya and Ryou are beautiful...


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Weren't you scared being out there with those wild wolves!?!??! :becky:
> 
> They look like they're having such a great time. Them AND their fluffy butts!
> 
> Very nice scenery. Your pictures look really great!



Oh! That reminds me that I missed one in uploading! haha.











And of course the forum resizes it. hahaha.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow! Great pics.! Every single pic. is awesome. I can tell you all where having a great time.

Now those are some happy huskies! Lucky dogs. :biggrin1:


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

http://i54.tinypic.com/2s7at8n.jpg


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Aw man, I'm jealous, I just had to work all day while you got to go for an awesome hike like that!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank you for sharing the pictures, they are amazing.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Absolutely awesome. Beautiful place, and beautiful dogs. There's nothing better than seeing dogs out, having a good time and seeing the sights.

Just as an aside - you should enter your dog in a longest tongue contest


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

GORGEOUS!!!!

The scenery is pretty, but the dogs really make the pictures!! I love the butt tucking pictures!


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

WOW, what a beautiful area, and gorgeous pups!!

ETA: Those tongues are cracking me up!!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Awesome photos...looks like you all had a wonderful time. Shiloh would have loved being around your huskies on the hike!


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

MissusMac said:


> ETA: Those tongues are cracking me up!!





xellil said:


> Just as an aside - you should enter your dog in a longest tongue contest


haha! Amaya has a lazy tongue. It's ALWAYS hanging out, sometimes only about half an inch or so, and sometimes halfway to the ground!

I saw this one and about died laughing.














DaneMama said:


> Awesome photos...looks like you all had a wonderful time. Shiloh would have loved being around your huskies on the hike!


Yeah, when you and Jon coming to visit Rachel, Alex and I so Shiloh CAN?!


----------



## Adam76 (Dec 24, 2010)

Wow the pictures are awesome, looks like a great place to take the dogs, your dogs look great too very happy and healthy.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Awesome pics, love the views, looks like the dogs had a blast


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I just keep coming back to look at these. They are some of the most beautiful photos I have ever seen. Tongue and all!


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

OMG amazing pictures!!! You should frame some of those pictures as they are of high beautifulness!!! Love your dogs!


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

nice dogs. nice pics. looks like a great
place to hike. how did you almost get shot???


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Beautiful pictures  they look like they had a blast!


----------

